# Kaufberatung Rahmengrösse Slide AM



## Levin (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo Radon Slide Fahrer,
Bin genau zwischen 18 und 20 bei 187 cm Körpergrösse und 85cm Schrittlänge.
Ich bevorzuge eher die aufrechte Sitzposition.
Frage an euch 18 wird vermutlich zu klein?? 
Vielleicht ist ja jemand mit den selben Daten unter euch und kann mir berichten.
Vielen dank.
Greetz Jens


----------



## HelmutSoul (3. Juli 2012)

Servus, 
ich fahr das Slide am 10.0 in 20' und bin wie du 187. Meine Schrittlänge ist 90 cm. Weder lange Touren, noch technische Trails sind damit ein Problem. Zumindest nicht was die Rahmengröße angeht...
Ich persönlich würd dir zur 20'-Variante raten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebum (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
bin 183 mit Schrittlänge 86 cm und fahre das 20".
Paßt m.E. perfekt!
Grüße Bum


----------



## romanb7 (4. Juli 2012)

Ich fahre das 20" bei 186cm und 87cm und alles ist gut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beaumont (4. Juli 2012)

Fahre ebenfalls das 20" bei 183 und 86cm Schrittlänge.
Also ich würde dir zum 20" raten!
Im Notfall lieber einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren aber das kommt hald auf den Einsatzzweck und die eigenen Vorlieben an.


----------



## filiale (4. Juli 2012)

183cm und 89cm Schrittlänge bei 20". TOP !


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. Juli 2012)

Hi Jens,
wir haben auf unserer Seite eine Tabelle: 

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Richtige-Rahmengroesse_id_5306_.htm 

Für die Ermittlung der Rahmenhöhe eines MTBs multiplizierst Du Deine Schrittlänge mal 0,226; dann erhältst Du die Rahmenhöhe in Zoll.

Viele Grüße
Radon Bikes


----------

